# Quiet/Fast Boot?



## tech savvy

In my BIOS there's two options that say's,"Quiet Boot" and "Fast Boot" (defualt Quiet is enabled Fast is disabled), which would be a better option?

Edit: Quite to Quiet. So everyone can see how stupid I am.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Do you mean "Quiet" not "Quite"?

"Quiet" boot just keeps the machine from making a "POST Success" beep when powered on. Fast Boot skips advanced memory tests during POST.


----------



## tech savvy

voyagerfan99 said:


> *Do you mean "Quiet" not "Quite"?*
> 
> "Quiet" boot just keeps the machine from making a "POST Success" beep when powered on. Fast Boot skips advanced memory tests during POST.



lmao,yeah, thats what I meant. And thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## DCIScouts

Fixed the title..., as for the answer, well seems like I'm a little late...


----------



## tech savvy

DCIScouts said:


> Fixed the title..., as for the answer, well seems like I'm a little late...



Ty.


----------

